# Pasture $50/AUM



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I was bidding on some BLM pasture not far from me. This 1194 AUM pasture went for $50/AUM. It's a pretty good pasture, but I don't think it is that good. The south end has good access to water, but the north end not so much. It is supposed to have a tank that is supplied from the well on the other side of the fence. There is no guarantee the well can produce enough water for both pastures, so it is possible not have water on the north end. It is the lease's responsibility to maintain the fences, maintain insurance, and pick up trash that could tossed out by anyone that drives through it. There is a paved road that goes through it to Bass Lake, and there is a bar not from it, so there is a chance that the cows could get hit buy some drunk drivers.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is another world in the Cowboy State. Like no other place that I have been.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

The guy that let that lease go was paying $36/AUM, and he was hoping to rebid and get it cheaper.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Funny how when one person gives up land because he found out it wasn't worth it there is usually someone willing to pay more to get it.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

That pasture will support 199 head for six months, so that is $300 per head. Then if you have to feed hay the rest of the year, assuming you can find $130 ton hay, and if you are feeding 30 pounds a day that is another $351. Assuming you can sell a $900 calf, you only have $249 per head left over to take the rest of you expenses out of. I think he is going to be lucky if he can break even.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

CowboyRam

What is the average weight of those $900 calves? Most calves at weaning age don't bring close to $900 in N Texas.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> CowboyRam
> 
> What is the average weight of those $900 calves? Most calves at weaning age don't bring close to $900 in N Texas.


I was going by what I got for my calves last December. I sold my 525 pound black steer calves for $1.745 per pound.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The highest I got for 5 weigh black steer calves was $1.48 per # & same weight heifers were $1.20 per # at the 1st of the 2021. I had one 610 heifer bring $1.09 per #.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> The highest I got for 5 weigh black steer calves was $1.48 per # & same weight heifers were $1.20 per # at the 1st of the 2021. I had one 610 heifer bring $1.09 per #.


Well then I did really well. The sale barn advertised my calves as fancy. I had given them their weaning shot, and dewormed them. They also came of the desert looking really good.


----------

